# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Hartkloppingen

## whobbel

Ik heb al 3 weken last van hartritme stoornissen, vooral s`avonds na het eten. Ik ervaar ook druk in m,n borst en heb een opgeblazen gevoel. Ik krijg het er benauwd van en hap steeds naar lucht. Gisteren heb ik een hartfilmpje laten maken en duurde hooguit 2 minuten. Het was een verkeerd moment. Volgens de arts gaat dit vanzelf weer over maar het lijk t eerder erger te worden. Ook m,n bloeddruk is knap hoog. 
Hoop niet dat ik hier last van blijf houden.

----------


## meneereddie

Het hartfilmpje laat zien of er iets met je hart aan de hand is, of was. De oorzaak van je hartkloppingen is daarmee niet bekend. Het kan een hormonale oorzaak hebben, maar het kan ook met je ademhaling te maken hebben..(als je eet) De druk op je borst kan dus afkomstig zijn van je middenrif. En dat opgeblazen gevoel kan komen doordat je geen goede ademhaling hebt, en dus lucht binnen houdt. Het kan ook door een zwakke longfunctie komen. De bloeddruk stijgt veelal door een ademhalingsstoornis. Het hart wil meer zuurstof dan dat het krijgt door te ademen. 

1: ben je snel gestressd?
2: moet je geregeld boeren of winden?
3: ben je onrustig van aard?
4: ben je onlangs gestopt met werken, of een andere oorzaak van een verminderd dagritme?

----------


## whobbel

Hallo meneer eddie.
Daar zit heel veel in. Zou heel goed mogelijk kunnen zijn wat die ademhaling betreft maar wat kan ik daar vervolgens aan doen?
Ook haal ik niet goed adem ik adem klein beetjes lucht in zonder dat ik dat weet.
Ik hoef alleen niet te boeren en ook geen last van winderigheid.
Ik ga er in ieder geval wel op letten hoe ik adem.
bedankt voor je reactie

----------


## dotito

@whobbel,

Als je last hebt van een oppervlakkige ademhaling door stress of weet ik veel moet je leren rustiger te ademen. Je moet de buikademhaling leren toepassen. Door de neus rustig inademen en dan weer rustig door de neus uitademen, is een oefening waar je innerlijk heel rustig word. Kost geen geld en je kan het overal toepassen. Verder kan je bv ook relaxtatie oefeningen,mindfulness, of yoga gaan doen dat helpt ook.

Wat je bloeddruk betreft wat noem jij hoog? Als hij echt te hoog is kan je best naar de dokter gaan die kan je dan als het nodig is bètablokkers geven. Maar dat zal enkel nodig zijn als je constant last hebt van een hoge bloeddruk.

groetjes do

----------


## meneereddie

> Hallo meneer eddie.
> Daar zit heel veel in. Zou heel goed mogelijk kunnen zijn wat die ademhaling betreft maar wat kan ik daar vervolgens aan doen?
> Ook haal ik niet goed adem ik adem klein beetjes lucht in zonder dat ik dat weet.
> Ik hoef alleen niet te boeren en ook geen last van winderigheid.
> Ik ga er in ieder geval wel op letten hoe ik adem.
> bedankt voor je reactie



Wat Do al zei W Hobbel,

Rustig leren ademhalen is efficiënt.
Door de neus in, en door de mond of neus langzaam uit. (Ik prefereer de mond voor het uitademen)
Oefen dat met een rustgevend muziekje, dat stimuleert.
Zorg dat je ontspannen zit, en je jouw eigen ademhaling kunt horen.
Muziek niet te hard dus.
Doe vijf rustige tellen met inademen, en hou de adem twee of drie seconden vast. Daarna adem je acht tot tien tellen langzaam uit.
Zorg dat je voelt dat de longen zich vullen, en je borstkas naar buiten komt door de gevulde longen.
De buik mag ook mee vullen.
Borstkas en buik slinken weer bij het uitademen.

Doe deze oefening een paar keer per dag, en je zal na een tijdje merken dat dit automatisch gaat, en je lichaam een stuk tevredener is dan nu.


Groeten,

----------

